# 50's Red Rock' n' Roll Poodle Skirt Fashion Face Off!



## Bec688 (Oct 18, 2009)

***IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ***

Quote:

In an effort to help make the fashion face off run more efficiently and keep it on scheduele every week, it has been decided that we are restructuring the process we use to notify the winner and retrieval of the new fashion face off item.


Traditionally once the fashion face off had ended, the winner or winners would recieve a PM notifying them that they have won the face off and are asked to send back a PM with the link to the new face off item. 



From now on, when you enter the fashion face off, each participant is asked to PM the mod in charge of fashion face offs (currently myself, Bec688) with an item you would like to use if you are the potential winner of the face off. That item must be PM'd to the mod when you post your actual face off entry. If you post your outfit without sending a PM, your entry will not be counted.

This way, once the face off is over, we will have the new item lined up and ready, and the new face off can begin!
************************************************** ***************************


Hey Everyone







This week's challenge item is brought to you by

*Sherbert-Kisses*

Winner of the 

Double Doozy Fashion Face Off 

with this lovely outfit!






Congratulations!


Here is the item she has chosen for this weeks challenge



> *50's Red Rock' n' Roll Poodle Skirt!*








link: http://www.polyvore.com/back_to_50s_...ing?id=4969492


If this is your first Fashion Face-Off, please make sure that you read our rules and regulations for the challenge before entering.

Rules: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.html


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats sherbert!!

cute skirt!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2009)

Great skirt !!

Your outfit is great Lucy, i love the red and white combination !


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's mine, i went rock n roll


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 18, 2009)

I really want/need this skirt!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats Sherbert!



That's a really sweet skirt you choice for this week's challenge. It made me think of Lucille Ball (obviously)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 18, 2009)

Duchess, those shoes are amazing!!!

and thank you =]


----------



## Jennyjean (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats on the win!!! Here's my entry!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 20, 2009)

cONGRATS My 1st thought was minnie mouse


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the shoes Monet!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous outfits ladies - very impressed!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------

